# Do your pickups want a chat or silence?



## TaxiedDave (7 mo ago)

Over the years with local taxi services people always want a bit of a chat, whether its more of a vent at the driver is besides the point. Since starting with Uber I've noticed a lot of especially younger users prefer to have the car ride stay silent and will happily give a 5 star rating for it. Do other people get this often?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Depends on the age usually…

Older folks usually talk while younger ones are on their phones… I have had a few younger ones talk a bit and hold a conversation but usually they are silent…


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TaxiedDave said:


> Over the years with local taxi services people always want a bit of a chat, whether its more of a vent at the driver is besides the point. Since starting with Uber I've noticed a lot of especially younger users prefer to have the car ride stay silent and will happily give a 5 star rating for it. Do other people get this often?


I'm a big believer in being able to chat up tips by giving them a tour, telling funny stories or pointing out interesting historical facts about the city.
If they are looking at the phone intently or otherwise engaged on it they probably dont want to talk. 
One time I chatted up a $5 tip from a flight 
attendant on a shortie to the airport 😎


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The best advice I ever got on this board is to NOT speak unless spoken to. Let the rider moderate how much conversation there is. Having said that, I drive a lot of tourists and most of them want to talk. That's a good thing in terms of raising the tip. Conversely, a rider will mark you down if you force conversation. 

I noticed the other day that Lyft now has a Silent Car feature. It's an option on the rider app that sends a note to the driver that the pax is requesting a quiet ride.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a TV and show CNN or music videos. The less conversation keeps peace and customer's are normally satisficed with that or on their own devices. I find the less conversation the better as nothing would be talked about that would constitute controversy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I drove, I USED Uber as a tool. Uber was a lead generator.

I was looking for a decent job, so I talked to people about what they did for a living. Where they worked. I'd give a short elevator pitch on my resume, and ask if there might be a spot for me in the company they work for - or even their companies competition.

I didn't play the radio (its broken), or a TV -- they needed to pay attention to me. It was all about me.

I didn't do WalMart runs, or UberDrunk, or college campus, or da hood. I didn't pick up from the jail on Sunday mornings. NONE of those people can help me.
I drove you home from work, I drove you and your wife to dinner and theater. I'd take you to church, or to get your hair done, or your dog groomed. THOSE were people that can help me. THOSE were my kind of peeps.

And, BTW, it's part of the ride. You have no choice. 
We WILL talk - or you WILL walk.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I start every ride by saying "How about that mother****er Trump, huh? He going to jail or what?"

Makes for an interesting ride every time.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I start every ride by saying "How about that mother****er Trump, huh? He going to jail or what?"
> 
> Makes for an interesting ride every time.


I'd love to listen to those conversations regarding The Donald going to jail. Very dicey to start a conversation like that but, well, to each, their own.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I start every ride by saying "How about that mother****er Trump, huh? He going to jail or what?"
> 
> Makes for an interesting ride every time.


Trump breaking any laws or
telling lies is all fake news.
Just like the china covid virus.
It's all a Democrat hoax !!!!


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Depends on the age usually…
> 
> Older folks usually talk while younger ones are on their phones… I have had a few younger ones talk a bit and hold a conversation but usually they are silent…


While there are exceptions, I found this to be the rule from my experience as well. Most of the under-35 riders tend to spend the entire trip with their heads buried in their phones or have headphones on. Many of them are so quiet I almost forget they're in my car. Conversely, I've found elderly folks to be the chattiest demographic.

I figured out a long time ago to allow the rider to dictate the conversation, or the lack thereof during the trip. Has worked like a charm for me. 

On a related note, I get a lot of people going to work or going home from work, the vast majority of them with jobs which involve dealing with the public all day. I'd wager most of them appreciate the few minutes of peace and quiet they get while in my car.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The vast majority of younger people and women, of any age, want silence. I prefer it that way too. 
Gave a women a 1.5 hour ride and we never spoke other than the introduction and telling her I was stopping at a gas station. I'm 50 though so maybe younger people with younger drivers would be different.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Confirm name

Pax gets in

confirm address

Hows your (time of
day) going?

Leave it at that. If they reciprocate a question, dialog commences.

Its like playing checkers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Let's not turn this into a political discussion. Use the politics section for that.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I read my PAX, I engage them with a friendly greeting and verify identity and destination. From there I can generally tell if they want to chat or not.

I find most of the PAX want to chat, especially about restaurants and things to do.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Let's not turn this into a political discussion. Use the politics section for that.


How else am I going to spread My falsity and untruths to further my echo camber of misinformation directed at my agenda of political unrest?

Political lies matter!



I was going to add a line about twisting the truth to conform to the mold of civil unrest, but I think that might have been a little over the top.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I find most of the PAX want to chat, especially about restaurants and things to do.


I find that most PEOPLE like to talk about themselves.
A perfect segway to find out where they work, what they do and DO YOU THINK THERE'S A SPOT THERE FOR ME?


W00dbutcher said:


> I was going to add a line about twisting the truth to conform to the mold of civil unrest, but I think that might have been a little over the top.


Yea, no -- you don't wanna say something like that.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Jedi-Uber said:


> I have a TV and show CNN or music videos. The less conversation keeps peace and customer's are normally satisficed with that or on their own devices. I find the less conversation the better as nothing would be talked about that would constitute controversy.


if my driver puts on cnn its automatically 1 star and no tip...


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Depends on the age usually…
> 
> Older folks usually talk while younger ones are on their phones… I have had a few younger ones talk a bit and hold a conversation but usually they are silent…


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

TBone said:


> The vast majority of younger people and women, of any age, want silence. I prefer it that way too.
> Gave a women a 1.5 hour ride and we never spoke other than the introduction and telling her I was stopping at a gas station. I'm 50 though so maybe younger people with younger drivers would be different.


You must be a blast on date night... 

I'm just kidding. Your personal life is your personal life.

I find the more outgoing and fun I am the better time I have, and the more others enjoy themselves (usually). As @UberBastid explained, life is an opportunity, the more you participate the better it is.*

*some exclusions apply, see store for details


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I used Uber a ton several years ago. I prefer the driver to operate like an airplane. Hello, don't crash, thank you/goodbye. I had a few drivers who were trying a little too hard to build rapport like I just walked into a new car dealership. Either way, I always tipped even back then.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> As @UberBastid explained, life is an opportunity, the more you participate the better it is.


Did I say that? Damn I'm smart.
I agree with me.

All the whole ''life'' thing is .. is a ticket to the dance.
You get to go to "the dance".
It's not a guarantee. It's an opportunity.
You get IN the door.

You can stand with your back to the wall, and be afraid to approach anyone because "they may laugh at me."
Or you can get your ass OUT THERE and ask the prettiest girl in the house if she'd like to dance.
No balls - no babies.

I am OLD. I got maybe days to live.
But, I have lived. 
And, I don't regret any part of it. 

And, I've done a lot of bad things.
But I don't regret a minute of my life.

I wish that you ALL can say the same thing. Some day.

So, what's that got to do with the topic of this thread?
Easy. Talk to people even if they don't wanna talk.
It really IS ALL ABOUT YOU.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So, what's that got to do with the topic of this thread?
> Easy. Talk to people even if they don't wanna talk.
> It really IS ALL ABOUT YOU.


No thanks, its called being creepy and you end up being the Uber driver hauled out of a persons house. 

Woman Shares Uber Horror Story That Ended With Driver Being Removed From Her Home By Police (msn.com)


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

TaxiedDave said:


> Over the years with local taxi services people always want a bit of a chat, whether its more of a vent at the driver is besides the point. Since starting with Uber I've noticed a lot of especially younger users prefer to have the car ride stay silent and will happily give a 5 star rating for it. Do other people get this often?


I’ve done about 10,000 rides and you are absolutely correct the younger generation do not want to talk with you in most cases. Occasionally they do but there is some sort of hidden agenda like they are practicing communication because this generation doesn’t really do it anymore unless it’s necessary.

Us older people used to have to fake our way through job interviews occasionally but these young people now have to fake their way through normal conversation. Social media made them this way.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m not paid to talk. I’m paid to drive, I guess because I’m a introvert I’m happy to not say a word. So I say as less as possible, I don’t want to Know about them. 

it’s a initial greeting when they hop in, good morning/afternoon/evening, I don’t confirm their name. Pretty obvious they are the rider or they wouldn’t be hopping in your car, I then confirm the destination, since I’ve had a couple enter in wrong address,

then off we go, if they start a conversation then il talk, but majority don’t want to talk, it’s either too early in the morning, many need their morning coffee fix first, or after work they are tired. Just want to head home.
Or too busy on their phone, 

30,000 rides. 4.99 rating


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Classified said:


> I’m not paid to talk. I’m paid to drive, I guess because I’m a introvert


Wtf... 

you're one of the very few introverts going places in the world! Literally. 

kudos.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Classified said:


> Pretty obvious they are the rider or they wouldn’t be hopping in your car


I'm surprised you think this after so many rides. I've had instances where people got in the car who were not my rider. I always assume people are stupid until they prove to me otherwise.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I always assume people are stupid until they prove to me otherwise.


A lot of _that_ has to do with perspective.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> A lot of _that_ has to do with perspective.


The perspective of there's plenty of stupid people in the world based on 10k+ rides.


----------



## Chthonic (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> When I drove, I USED Uber as a tool. Uber was a lead generator.
> 
> I was looking for a decent job, so I talked to people about what they did for a living. Where they worked. I'd give a short elevator pitch on my resume, and ask if there might be a spot for me in the company they work for - or even their companies competition.
> 
> ...


interested to know how this worked out for you! did you land the decent job you were after?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chthonic said:


> interested to know how this worked out for you! did you land the decent job you were after?


Yes. I haven't driven for over four years now.

If you kiss enough frogs, you will find your prince - sooner or later.

I 'pitched' two people a day.
I got two or three leads a week.
Followed up one lead a week.

Got at least one interview a month, sometimes two.
I've been in my current job for these last four years.
Making good money in a recession proof industry.

It only takes one.
But, you'll never know who that one is if you don't ask.

Memorize an 'elevator pitch'. One minute brief on your resume.
Pitch your pax, ask if they know of a spot open in the company they work for.
If no, ask about their competition. Get two 'no' from them.
If they say yes, ask for the person to contact (Not HR). Ask if you can use their name when you call. Write it all down and FOLLOW UP. 

Don't drive UberDrunk.
Don't pick up at the college, or the jail.
Work the hours that businesspeople are moving about - airport runs. Pick ups at hotels. Evening from 3pm to 9pm (coming home from work, taking wifey out to dinner)
Be where the targets are.
Don't sweat tips, or stars or any of that shit. You don't care about that.
Set a goal for X numbers of pitches a day - and do it.
If they don't wanna hear your pitch -- tell em to walk.
No radio. It's broken.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chthonic said:


> interested to know how this worked out for you! did you land the decent job you were after?


And, be aware that there are shills here for Uber that will ridicule your dreams for betterment, people like @Judge and Jury and the puppys that follow them like @Ms. Mercenary
There are people here like @jaxbeachrides that are sure that it won't work and can give reasons why not.
And too many shills to point out.

Do it. Keep doing it.
People will help IF you ask.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And, be aware that there are shills here for Uber that will ridicule your dreams for betterment, people like @Judge and Jury and the puppys that follow them like @Ms. Mercenary
> There are people here like @jaxbeachrides that are sure that it won't work and can give reasons why not.
> And too many shills to point out.
> 
> ...


You do know what a female puppy is, right? 😏

Seamus, did you see what he called me?!?!?!?! 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You do know what a female puppy is, right? 😏
> 
> Seamus, did you see what he called me?!?!?!?! 😂


Seamus has called ME worse.
And, I don't think 'the B word' can be used any more.
You'd have to be a *menstruating* puppy.

Can't call someone a 'woman' any more.
They have to be called *menstruating* people.
Not my rules.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Seamus has called ME worse.


But you’re not as cute or engaging as I am. You’re grumpy and mean. And I’m not even on your lawn!!!


----------



## Acemaster22 (May 29, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Trump breaking any laws or
> telling lies is all fake news.
> Just like the china covid virus.
> It's all a Democrat hoax !!!!


I hope ur brings sarcastic.


----------



## R_P (9 mo ago)

Here in Melbourne, Australia I drive DiDi, daylight hours only, where close to zero pax initiate a chat with me. When they enter the vehicle with AirPods or on a phone call, I will say nothing to them the entire trip, but otherwise I say hi and confirm their name, then thanks at the end. Very few pax on DiDi rate the driver too, TBH I don't think DiDi pax expect much from their ride. Their rating is also hidden from them, so many don't even know there is a rating system. 

On Uber, there are those riders who initiate very polite small talk with the driver, because they think it secures a 5 star rating. This is mostly people aged 30+. I think most Uber pax expect a polite driver and clean car (where DiDi pax have extremely low expectations), a lot of Uber pax rate the driver and monitor their own rating.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Wasn't there a driver on this forum a few years back who had tourette's? 🤣 Seriously I think he got deactivated.


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Trump breaking any laws or
> telling lies is all fake news.
> Just like the china covid virus.
> It's all a Democrat hoax !!!!


😂


----------

